# Worm like algae or detritus on new driftwood.



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

Worm like algae or detritus on new driftwood.
I just set up a Dirted Tank, and there are these brown worm like pieces of algae or detritus.
NOTE! : THE WORM LIKE THINGS AREN'T ALIVE AND CAN BE RUBBED OFF, BUT WILL COME BACK AFTER A COUPLE OF DAYS. 

It is also on my larger leafed plants: amazon swords, small ones on the ludwigia. 

I will put up photos when i get home from school, but if anyone can provide the source or what action needs to be done it would be very well appreciated. 

I don't know if it's diatoms from the excess nutrients from the recently dirted tank, but it's manzanita Driftwood. 

THANKS SO MUCH


----------

